# Diebstahl in Nürnberg!!!



## GibsonLesPaul (26. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

am vergangenen Wochenende zwischen Freitag Abend dem 21. und  Montag früh dem 24.10 7:30 Uhr wurde mein Specialized Rockhopper aus dem Hinterhof der Roonstr. 7 (Rosenau) in Nürnberg geklaut.

Hier ein paar Infos und ein leider nicht mehr aktuelles Bild:

'08 Specialized Rockhopper weiß 21"
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon Stahlfeder in schwarz
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 3
Schalthebel WEISSE Sram X.9
Schaltwerk: Sram x.9 silber lang
Umwerfer: SLX
Lenker: Specialized weiss, gekröpft
Pedale: Shimano Klickpedale
Sattel: Specialized Phenom
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2,25
Felgen: Mavic Crossride 2011
Griffe: Odi Rouge



Der Diebstahl ist bereits gemeldet bei der Polizei. Ich hoffe, dass man das Bike wieder findet. Dran glauben tu ich aber nicht :-/
Wenn ihr den Typen erwischt reisst ihm bitte die Beine aus!
Wer einen hilfreichen Typ geben kann kann mit einer kleinen (im Preisrahmen eines Studentischen Geldbeutels liegender) Belohnung evtl. in Form von goldenem Glück rechnen 

Danke!
Viele Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2011)

Das ist echt eine Sauerrei! Ich halte die Augen schon für dich mit auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenn dein Bike eh... wenn ichs seh, bleib ich stehn, bis der typ kommt, bzw wenn er vorbei fährt, wird er runter gezogen.


----------



## der_erce (31. Oktober 2011)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Wer einen hilfreichen Typ geben kann kann mit einer kleinen (im Preisrahmen eines Studentischen Geldbeutels liegender) Belohnung evtl. in Form von goldenem Glück rechnen




Mhhh Amber Nectar! 


Ich halt die Augen offen!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (29. November 2011)

NEWS:

Mein Bike wurde sichergestellt.

Übrig ist noch der Rahmen, der Rest wurde komplett getauscht/verhunst und zu Geld gemacht.
In dessen Wohnung wurden noch mind. 10 weitere zerlegte Bikes gefunden.
Meins ist kaum fahrbar - wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden sozusagen.

Passt auf eure Bikes auf!

Danke fürs Augen offen halten!


----------



## der_erce (29. November 2011)

Rein aus neugier...wie hamse den erwischt?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. November 2011)

die haben den kumpel von dem bei ner personenkontrolle mit dem fahrrad erwischt, reine routine also


----------



## Milan0 (30. November 2011)

Na wenigstens hast den Rahmen wieder.

Wie weit bist du mit deinem "neuen" Bike?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. November 2011)

Das wird morgen oder am Samstag abgeholt


----------

